# No Bootable Device Found



## Sebbington (Jun 22, 2021)

After a series of issues on my Dell Inspiron 15 5570, I updated my laptop to try to get rid of the slowness occurring. But, my laptop happened to shut down during an update, and then it got stuck in a boot loop. After this, I ran support assist and found that my battery was no longer working, so I replaced it.

Afterwards, I checked to see if the battery had solved my boot loop. It didn’t, so I tried everything that the internet could tell me to try, and I finally decided to reset the computer using the Support Assist OS Recovery Tool.

I created a backup on my usb drive, and finalized the reset. When I finished resetting the computer, I was very excited to finally get back into a fresh copy of windows, but was instead welcomed by support assist telling me that no bootable devices were found.

Nothing in BIOS has fixed this, and the one time boot up menu hasn’t been of much help either. All diagnostic scans show that the computer is running well and has no issues. 

Product name: DELL Inspiron 5570
OS: Windows 10
System BIOS: 1.4.1

I greatly appreciate any and all help, cheers!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

No bootable device found means the computer cannot find a drive with a bootable Operating System installed on it. And since it can't, it has no choice but to throw up and error message and stop.

Check in the BIOS to see if your hard drive/SSD is listed. If it is not listed, there is something wrong with it. If it is, make sure it is the first device in the boot up list ... before any USB or Optical drive. If it is listed first and it still won't boot from it, the Operating System is so corrupted, it is impossible for it to boot. In this case, you would need to boot from the Windows Installation Media and use it to erase what's there and reinstall Windows.


----------



## Sebbington (Jun 22, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> No bootable device found means the computer cannot find a drive with a bootable Operating System installed on it. And since it can't, it has no choice but to throw up and error message and stop.
> 
> Check in the BIOS to see if your hard drive/SSD is listed. If it is not listed, there is something wrong with it. If it is, make sure it is the first device in the boot up list ... before any USB or Optical drive. If it is listed first and it still won't boot from it, the Operating System is so corrupted, it is impossible for it to boot. In this case, you would need to boot from the Windows Installation Media and use it to erase what's there and reinstall Windows.


 Understood, so does this mean that I have to go and create windows install media with my usb hard drive, that also has my backup data, from a couple minutes before the cloud restore? If so, may I ask why the OS is so corrupted, even after cloud restore?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

It's be really nice if the cause of corruption was so simple. It could be numerous reasons. Malware, failing hard drive, incomplete installation, corrupted backup or downloaded backup, power being cut before the OS/Program had a chance to finalize a write, etc., etc.

As far as creating the Windows 10 Installation Media, it should be created on blank USB flash drive with at least 8GB of space or blank DVD (and DVD burner). Microsoft recommends using a blank USB or blank DVD, because any content on it will be deleted. Complete instructions are under the "Create Windows 10 installation media" on this Microsoft page: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Sebbington (Jun 22, 2021)

Thank you so much, I’m sure this will work. I’ll be back with an update very soon, thanks again!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)




----------

